# Wisc Cheese Curds



## muralboy (Feb 8, 2016)

Went up North for what could be the last good weekend of sledding.  Picked up about 5 lbs of curds - reserved 3 lbs for smoking.

Fired up the Big Kahuna with apple wood chunks.  Smoked for 2 hours, overnight in the fridge and then vac sealed.  Now the long 2-3 weeks of waiting.













IMG_4127.jpeg



__ muralboy
__ Feb 8, 2016


















IMG_4128.jpeg



__ muralboy
__ Feb 8, 2016


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 8, 2016)

Smoked Cheese curds are tasty!


----------



## wimpy69 (Feb 8, 2016)

Look good. Any kind of cheese curd is tasty. We got hooked on these last year when we went to see the pack. Wish I could find them in my area. Enjoy.


----------



## muralboy (Feb 8, 2016)

wimpy69 said:


> Look good. Any kind of cheese curd is tasty. We got hooked on these last year when we went to see the pack. Wish I could find them in my area. Enjoy.



Wisconsin Caviar!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 8, 2016)

Nice curds,

Curds are at their best when eaten while fresh. Suggest the next time you smoke them, smoke for a shorter duration of time and enjoy them while they are still squeaky as a mouse.

T


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 8, 2016)

WOW!!!








AL


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 8, 2016)

Nice job on the curds, great color !


----------



## muralboy (Feb 8, 2016)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Nice curds,
> 
> Curds are at their best when eaten while fresh. Suggest the next time you smoke them, smoke for a shorter duration of time and enjoy them while they are still squeaky as a mouse.
> 
> T



I'll try that next time

Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## driedstick (Feb 10, 2016)

Looks good,, will have to give them a try one of these times

DS


----------

